# Datos de memoria y firmware TV LCD ATVIO



## nakasaky (Oct 21, 2018)

saludos compañeros del foro:
compañeros tengo un LCD ATVIO MODEL  D315MINNAHYA con tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB851 
que no enciende y é descubierto que al conectar el equipo aparecen todos los voltajes
pero no enciende, esto me indica que no se carga el sistema operativo devido a  que la memoria tiene un daño
la memoria es una 25Q16BSIG pero no encuentro la informacion para cargarla de nuevo
le grave informacion de un equipo DIGITREX y trabaja pero con la imagen invertida
el teclado obedece pero con las funciones equivocadas y ademas no consigo el control
para corregir la imagen, si alguien tiene la informacion de esta memoria y modelo y me la 
puede proporcionar se los agradeceria, saludos desde México d.f.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2018)

La tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB851  es usada por varias marcas.
Yo la he visto en Hisense, Mastertech, Westinghouse, ATVIO y otras que no recuerdo.
Prueba con este archivo:
HISENSE 40H3E FIRMWARE BOARD TP.MS3393.PB851 UF1

También puedes usar un control remoto universal y cambiar el modo Mirror:
Imagen invertida en pantalla ATVIO mod ATV-32


----------



## nakasaky (Oct 22, 2018)

Muchas gracias por la informacion compañero
Voy hacer lo que recomiendas,saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2018)

Adjunto otro archivo recién extraído de una TV Mastertech modelo LE315M8M
Tipo de memoria SPI: 25Q16B


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 5, 2020)

amigos buenas noches!!! quería pedir de su ayuda para saber aquí en mexico o en alguna pagina en Internet que venda o pueda grabar esta memoria eprom 25016BVS1G
ya que la pueda conseguir grabada o virgen, lo que pasa que tengo un televisor, marca atvio-modelo atv3214led que se queda en stand by y al presionar power no tiene ninguna reacción el led,ya revise voltajes en fuente de alimentación y me llegan muy bien los voltajes gracias y espero su pronta respuesta¡¡buenas noches!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 5, 2020)

Cuando consultes sobre los datos o dump de una memoria SPI Flash siempre debes proporcionar el modelo de tarjeta.
En algunos casos también es conveniente proporcionar el modelo del panel LCD.

Para ese modelo tengo algunos, pero adjunto el más común:
Tarjeta: TP.MS3393.P87
Memoria: 25Q16BSIG


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 6, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> La tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB851  es usada por varias marcas.
> Yo la he visto en Hisense, Mastertech, Westinghouse, ATVIO y otras que no recuerdo.
> Prueba con este archivo:
> HISENSE 40H3E FIRMWARE BOARD TP.MS3393.PB851 UF1
> ...





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Cuando consultes sobre los datos o dump de una memoria SPI Flash siempre debes proporcionar el modelo de tarjeta.
> En algunos casos también es conveniente proporcionar el modelo del panel LCD.
> 
> Para ese modelo tengo algunos, pero adjunto el más común:
> ...


 si lo siento amigo lo olvide pero muchas gracias por el archivo,una pregunta mas amigo ¿esta misma memoria podria grabarla nuevamente o le compro un virgen ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 6, 2020)

Puedes grabar la misma realizando antes una copia.
La copia solo sirve para dejar el TV igual en caso de que ese no sea el problema o que el cliente no acepte el presupuesto, si fuese el caso.
Solo cuando está dañada se debe reemplazar porque se pueden regrabar miles de veces.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 6, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Puedes grabar la misma realizando antes una copia.
> La copia solo sirve para dejar el TV igual en caso de que ese no sea el problema o que el cliente no acepte el presupuesto, si fuese el caso.
> Solo cuando está dañada se debe reemplazar porque se pueden regrabar miles de veces.


muy bien muchas gracias eres un master saludos amigo

amigo queria comentarte una duda que tengo el archivo que me enviaste es un archivo bin ese lo tengo que convertir a imagen o algo asi para que sea ejecutable al momento de grabar ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2020)

No, ese archivo se graba directamente a la memoria.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 7, 2020)

muy bien entonces guardo el archivo asi tal cual y cuando quiera regrabar asi lo meto?
estoy en lo correcto amigo?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 7, 2020)

Así es.
Las memorias SPI Flash siempre se deben borrar antes de grabar.
Algunos programadores lo hacen, otros no.
¿Qué programador tienes?


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 13, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Así es.
> Las memorias SPI Flash siempre se deben borrar antes de grabar.
> Algunos programadores lo hacen, otros no.
> ¿Qué programador tienes?


Ch431amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 14, 2020)

OK. Sería este:


1.- Colocar la memoria en el adaptador.
2.- Presionar el botón "Detectar" y se debe mostrar la información del chip.

3.- Presionar el botón "Leer" y comenzará la lectura mostrando el progreso.

Cuando el proceso de lectura finalice se podrán visualizar los datos.

4.- Presionar el botón "Guardar" para tener un respaldo del contenido de la memoria.
El archivo se puede guardar en formato .bin o .hex
5.- Presionar el botón "Borrar" para que la memoria quede limpia de los datos anteriores.
6.- Presionar el botón "Checar en Blanco" para comprobar que los datos anteriores se hayan borrado completamente.
Si el proceso de borrado fue exitoso se mostrará un mensaje.

7.- Presionar el botón "Abrir" para cargar el archivo binario que se va a grabar en la memoria.
8.- Presionar el botón "Programar" para comenzar la escritura de la memoria.
Si todo marcha bien la memoria ya estará grabada con los nuevos datos.

El botón "Verificar" sirve para realizar una comprobación de los datos en la memoria con los datos de búfer.
Si coinciden se dará por exitosa la grabación.

Este programador es muy lento y se tienen que desoldar las memorias para procesarlas, pero es bueno.
Si te piensas dedicar a la reparación de TV te recomiendo el RT809H, ya que en los televisores con chip MStar las memorias SPI Flash se pueden leer y grabar por el puerto VGA, aparte soporta memorias NAND, EMMC, etc.
Ah, y también tiene un generador de colores para prueba de displays.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 14, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> OK. Sería este:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193497
> 
> 1.- Colocar la memoria en el adaptador.
> ...


Te agradezco mucho amigo eres un maestro muchísimas gracias 👍👍👍


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Sep 5, 2020)

amigo d@rkbytes tengo una duda mira revisando la serie de la memoria que tiene mi tv la serie es 25Q16BSIG aqui en que parametros del programador que tengo que ponerle por que al ponerle detectar no me da los datos de la memoria?
y otra cosa mas el programador que compre es el que te habia comentado ch341a pero como se el tipo que es mi memoria ? 24 eprom o 25 spi flash?
O únicamente es desoldar la memoria colocarla en el adaptador y darle detectar y automáticamente desglosa los datos del chip? Lo que tengo duda es en estos parámetros que te marco no hay que moverle nada ahí ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 5, 2020)

Si la memoria empieza con 24 es del tipo I2C y si empieza con 25 es del tipo SPI Flash.
El programador la debe detectar y mostrar su información pero no sus datos. 
Los datos se obtienen cuando se lee la memoria. 
Arriba expliqué el proceso.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Sep 6, 2020)

Ya realize la programación amigo de todos modos muchas gracias


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 27, 2020)

Saludos. ¿Tendrán el firmware de la tarjeta TP.MS3393A.PA671 ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2020)

Tengo el siguiente:
Marca de TV: ATVIO
Modelo: D236T1NNAHYA
Tarjeta: TP.MS3393A.PA671
Memoria: 25Q16
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 27, 2020)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta y el archivo, ciertamente corresponde a la misma tarjeta, aunque es de otra marca. La probaré y veremos que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2020)

Si es de otra marca a veces hay que cambiar el control remoto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es de otra marca a veces hay que cambiar el control remoto.


También puede ser que la imagen aparezca invertida, solarizada, o ambas.
Como se preguntó en el tema para TV ATVIO, subí el dump para la tarjeta solicitada pero en esa marca.
Más datos ya no dio.


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 28, 2020)

La tarjeta TP.MS3393A.PA671  para la que solicite el firmware corresponde a una lcd marca MAKENA modelo LE236M9NNAH-YA1. Sólo tenia a la mano el día de ayer el dato de la tarjeta. Si funciono y efectivamente como ya lo mencionaron la imagen aparece solarizada, pero el principal problema es que tiene una membrana lateral del panel cortada, por lo que sólo tengo una mitad horizontal de la pantalla funcionando.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2020)

FrancoPez dijo:


> el principal problema es que tiene una membrana lateral del panel cortada, por lo que sólo tengo una mitad horizontal de la pantalla funcionando.


Qué mal. Eso ya no creo que tenga reparación, yo no me he atrevido a realizar un microsoldadura en eso.
Con el calor del cautín se desprenden más las pistas y aparte están demasiado juntas.

Eso sucede cuando el cliente le quiere hacer al técnico e intenta quitar el marco del display sin el cuidado que se requiere.


----------



## FrancoPez (Sep 28, 2020)

Así es ya no hay nada que hacer, en la membrana cortada se encuentra un chip cof y esta soldada al cristal en un costado y hace las veces de puente para la mitad superior.

Exactamente como comentas, la tarjeta me la trajo un amigo que es técnico de fin de semana, me había pedido que le re programara la memoria y después me traería el resto de la pantalla.


----------



## Andres1rosa (Ene 5, 2021)

Hola estoy en busca del firmware ATVIO 46 CHASIS TP MS3393.P82 por si alguien me podría ayudar. Desde ya gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2021)

Tengo el siguiente volcado para ATVIO
Modelo: LE46D5AFM
Tarjeta: TP.MS3393.P82
Memoria: W25Q16

Incluyo dos para el mismo modelo, tal vez alguno te sirva.


----------



## Andres1rosa (Ene 5, 2021)

Muy agradecido, desde ya gracias por la ayuda. Espero tener suerte y poder colaborar con algún colega en algún momento.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 28, 2021)

Hola buenas noches amigo d@rkbytes !
Vengo a una consulta amigo ,tengo una smartv marca EKT modelo KL46SM064 la consulta es acerca de que tengo un problema , con la opción smart,donde se encuentran las apps, he buscado en YouTube y en otros sitios ,y muchas personas comentan acerca de lo mismo ya que según estás pantallas salieron de mala calidad en el smart y comentan que es el firmware,y comentan que en los ajustes en soporte técnico, puedo actualizarlo ,pero a mí no me da esta opción, entonces mi pregunta es amigo se puede cargar el firmware mediante la.memoria Flash y esto se pudiera solucionar o es casi perdido?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 28, 2021)

En esos TV el firmware SMART se carga por USB como cualquier sistema basado en Android, y se encuentra en una o varias NAND Flash.
La otra forma de reprogramar memorias de ese tipo es, clonar otras en buen estado y reprogramando las originales corrigiendo los sectores dañados.
Para eso se requiere de un programador especial que soporte ese tipo de memorias y contar con el adaptador adecuado.

El firmware básico del sistema sí se puede encontrar en una memoria SPI Flash o EMMC, y no tiene nada que ver con el sistema SMART.
Así que, si no se cuenta con lo anterior ni con el firmware por USB, o si las NAND Flash están dañadas, el TV quedará inservible en ese aspecto.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 28, 2021)

Y hacerlo en la primera opción de cargarlo por USB, sería lo más sencillo ? Dónde me recomiendas conseguir ese firmware o tú no no tendrás amigo? Es que si quisiera que le funcionara nuevamente el smart ya que por eso la compre y no quisiera que se quedará así
Ya que también, he visto tutoriales y me dice que desde el menú pero el menú de mi smartv no me da opción de soporte técnico ni nada


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 28, 2021)

Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Y hacerlo en la primera opción de cargarlo por USB, sería lo más sencillo?


Sí, obviamente.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> ¿Dónde me recomiendas conseguir ese firmware o tú no no tendrás, amigo?


Por lógica, directamente con la empresa. Y no, no tengo ese firmware.


Urieluribe28 dijo:


> He visto tutoriales y me dicen que desde el menú pero el menú de mi smartv no me da la opción de soporte técnico ni nada.


Muchas veces cuando esa opción no se encuentra por modo de servicio o de usuario, suele realizarse por medio de una combinación de teclas como en los teléfonos celulares para entrar al modo "Recovery" y proceder a un "Hard Reset"
¿Qué combinación de teclas son? No lo sé, cada TV tiene la suya y suele encontrarse en el manual de servicio.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Abr 28, 2021)

Te agradezco mucho amigo buen día


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 5, 2021)

Buenas noches amigo d@rkbytes un favor , estoy buscando programar una memoria de un TV plasma es la de la lógic board, trae por número LJ41-10297A ES SAMSUNG, de igual manera he buscado con este número y me encuentra la mano y la lógic board PH51A36PSG3D, gracias de antemano espero tu respuesta y ayuda amigo buena noche .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 5, 2021)

Ya tiene tiempo que no reparo televisores de plasma, por acá ya es muy raro verlas.
Todas las tarjetas que tenía las he tirado por ser obsoletas y no les encontraba uso.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 6, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ya tiene tiempo que no reparo televisores de plasma, por acá ya es muy raro verlas.
> Todas las tarjetas que tenía las he tirado por ser obsoletas y no les encontraba uso.


Pareciera que el mercado, no percibe que la luz de las 5 estrellas rojas, está encandilando lo todo. Nos convierte en meros consumidores de COSAS. El precepto :  -" Lo usas , lo tiras y compras otro nuevo", mas la obsolecencia programada , ha pasado a ser la norma general y aquí estamos, Sin solución de continuidad. 
Así, sin iniciativas propias ni capitales, sin funcionalidad, quedamos al garete del antojo ajeno, en tecnologías y DEMASES . Una pena.


----------



## Urieluribe28 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ok te agradezco es que quería descartar, un problema en la.memoria ya que tengo una plasma, que enciende el led stand by en rojo, y al darle POWER parpadea como 7 veces y cambia a verde como si encendiera normal la TV , hasta el led de la lógic board también titilea lentamente, tengo todos los voltajes indicados lo único, que los voltajes, VS Y VA se caen ya cheque desconectando, ysus para ver si tenía algún, igbt en corto y los revise pero aún así, como que la fuente sigue protegiéndose en eso voltajes, de hecho probé haciendo el puente ps-on a tierra 
Y vs-on a 5v y me da todos los voltajes estables claro desvinculada la fuente de las demás tarjetas.


----------



## temocotorrock (Sep 9, 2022)

Hola, que tal? Disculpen, tendrán el Firmware para tarjeta: TP.MS3553.PB818 marca: GHIA?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2022)

temocotorrock dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué tal? Disculpen, ¿tendrán el Firmware para tarjeta TP.MS3553.PB818 marca GHIA?



Recuerda hacer una copia antes de reprogramar la memoria.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

Necesito saber qué firmware lleva el tv Atvio atv4017iled. He estado buscando y la tarjeta que lleva es tp.mt5510i.pb801. Al buscar el firmware, la página ofrece varios archivos (ver enlace). Desconozco la resolución y el fabricante. ¿Dónde se puede ver eso?. Para comentárselo al dueño de la tv.
Es la que tiene android








						TP.MT5510I.PB801 Software Free Download
					

Model: TP.MT5510i.PB801




					www.kazmielecom.com
				




Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Desconozco la resolución y el fabricante. ¿Dónde se puede ver eso?


Con el modelo del panel LCD se puede saber.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

No sé si sabrá mirarlo. Por si acaso, dime donde lo pone


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2022)

En una etiqueta que viene pegada al panel LCD.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

Me dijo que esa tv tiene android. ¿Se actualiza el firmware por número de tarjeta (TP...etc), hace falta otro software, o por ambas vías se puede?.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2022)

Pues sí, el firmware ya incluye los boots (BOOT1 y BOOT2) , porque es por USB y este tiene la cabecera de inicialización, si grabas directamente la eMMC, ya cambia el método.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> si grabas directamente la eMMC


No te lo cargas, ¿o si?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2022)

Pues no, sabiendo cómo se hacen las cosas, no pasa nada. Por eso siempre se debe hacer un respaldo.
El respaldo únicamente se puede hacer por comandos vía RS-232
De hecho, también es la mejor forma de cargar el firmware.
Sucede que, el archivo puede tener otro nombre que no es reconocido por el sistema y por RS-232 se puede ver el error y se mostrará el nombre del archivo que se espera instalar.
Ya sabiendo el nombre, se cambia y se vuelve a intentar.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

Bueno, solo espero que se le de bien hacerlo. Yo he descargado todo el software a mi ordenador. Lo pondré en mi nube, cuando me diga exactamente el modelo de lcd. La verdad, yo de esto, poco, pero me entretengo ayudando y así me voy enterando de qué va.
Hay dos fabricantes y dos resoluciones. También cambia otra cosa: JVC ref 30 y ref 56, no se que sera


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> La verdad, yo de esto, poco, pero me entretengo ayudando y así me voy enterando de qué va.


Usa RS-232, en verdad que es lo mejor y se aprende más.
Eso sí, no te dejes sorprender pagando cursos para que te ofrezcan una consola.
Estudiando se aprende y los comandos te los da el mismo televisor escribiendo h o help.
El modo de entrar en los SOC MStar es dejando presionada la tecla "Intro o Enter", en otras como las Realtek es con la tecla "ESC"
Nota: Esto se logra solamente cuando el TV inicia.
Ejemplo:
Ya conectado nuestro adaptador RS_232 a TTL y conectado en la interfaz (Puede ser cualquiera), se deja presionada la tecla correspondiente, se enchufa el TV a la toma eléctrica y debe entrar al modo de depuración, mostrándose como una consola que acepta comandos.
Por ejemplo: MStar >
En fin, supongo que debe haber mucha información por Internet, ya que estas cosas nos las imparten en los cursos de actualización.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 25, 2022)

En este foro hay mucho nivel. Poco a poco, me voy enterando de cosas. Me meto en algunos "fregaos" (ayudar a los que puedo a conseguir service manuals, firmware, información...), para aprender.


----------

